# trojan.keylogger.win32.fung HELP........



## huy3108 (Oct 29, 2008)

i have this **** for 2 days and it drives me crazy
the name is "*trojan.keylogger.win32.fung*" 
i tried *malwarebytes anti-malware* and *AVG* but they did not work
anyone knows any software of how to solve this problem. please tell me
thank you very much


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Please follow * these instructions*.


----------

